
How AdRoll monitors high-performance Erlang deployments with exometer - troutwine
http://tech.adroll.com/blog/erlang/2014/01/22/monitoring-with-exometer-at-adroll.html
======
vladimirralev
This is a hot topic where I work, however we try to integrate the erlang
monitoring into a single interface for all machines and all OSes/apps. From
this article it doesn't look like the tool will help observe the VMs from
zenoss/zabbix sort of tool etc. Is there a reason someone would prefer to use
exometer reports as opposed to managed metric reports from a big monitoring
tool? What about watchdog alerts/notifications and formal incident workflows?

~~~
troutwine
Ah, apologies. I point out in the article that we push a lot of our data
directly into Datadog, a zenoss/zabbix sort of tool. We get dashboards like
the following (this is for a secondary, redundant system and it's not one of
the bidders):

[https://p.datadoghq.com/sb/143293e0da](https://p.datadoghq.com/sb/143293e0da)

Datadog provides the alerting and incident tracking as well, though the latter
is a bit lacking and is more or less just cross-over integration with
PagerDuty. exometer doesn't report as such. It aggregates and facilitates
pushing the data around on fixed schedules.

